# Predator Hunting



## panFried (Feb 8, 2013)

Taking my first crack at coyote hunting tomorrow. Using a call in a heavily populated area. Should have good luck. Send pics soon!


----------



## JMichael (Feb 9, 2013)

I made my first and second trip this winter. We used a Primos Turbo Dogg electronic call but didn't have any luck. Hope you do better than we did.


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## panFried (Feb 10, 2013)

Well I had a great time but I didn't see any coyotes. We used a neighbors pred call, which contained rabbit and fawn. Tried rabbit in the fields and fawn on some of the wooded trails around dusk. Like I said, it was first try so if you all have any suggestions that would be great!


----------



## JMichael (Feb 10, 2013)

The guys I know that hunt them frequently say that you need to have one of the "critter" decoy things to keep the coyotes attention, or they'll most likely spot you and run before you see them or get a shot at them. We had one of those also but we still didn't seen any.


----------



## panFried (Feb 10, 2013)

You mean one of the decoys that wiggle around periodically or fawn/rabbit?

https://www.cabelas.com/catalog/browse/hunting-hunting-decoys-predator-decoys-miscellaneous/_/N-1100086/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104515380?WTz_l=SBC%3B+LNcat104513580%3Bcat104714280


----------



## bigwave (Feb 11, 2013)

They are smart, especially in the rural areas.....one of the best predator hunts I had was while shooting prairie dogs on my grandparents farm in Kansas......we were having a blast shooting at the dogs when a pair of Coyotes came to see what we were doing......needless to say we got two kinds of dogs that day.....22-250 took care of the coyotes at 300yds......we were even in the back of the old farm truck.....no decoys....just very stupid prairie dogs.


----------



## panFried (Feb 11, 2013)

bigwave said:


> They are smart, especially in the rural areas.....one of the best predator hunts I had was while shooting prairie dogs on my grandparents farm in Kansas......we were having a blast shooting at the dogs when a pair of Coyotes came to see what we were doing......needless to say we got two kinds of dogs that day.....22-250 took care of the coyotes at 300yds......we were even in the back of the old farm truck.....no decoys....just very stupid prairie dogs.


Nice! We are having a big problem in our area with predators taking out deer and turkey. That's really my goal to protect the fawns and turkeys so I can get them  I've seen them passing thru or sunning in the fields, but now that I want to harvest, of course they are no where to be found. Joys of Hunting!


----------



## JMichael (Feb 13, 2013)

Yea I was talking about one of those things that spins and flops around every few seconds. It's supposed to look like an injured rabbit I'm told, but it looks like a squirrel raped a rabbit if you ask me. :lol: Most of the ones we see around here are at night when we aren't allowed to shoot them. I've only seen a few out in the daylight hours but we had hopes the call would lure them in.


----------



## panFried (Feb 14, 2013)

JMichael said:


> Yea I was talking about one of those things that spins and flops around every few seconds. It's supposed to look like an injured rabbit I'm told, but it looks like a squirrel raped a rabbit if you ask me. :lol: Most of the ones we see around here are at night when we aren't allowed to shoot them. I've only seen a few out in the daylight hours but we had hopes the call would lure them in.


That's awesome! I can just see myself at Cabela's now... "Um can you help me, I'm looking for the squirrel-raping-a-rabbit decoy by Primos" LOL


----------



## JMichael (Feb 14, 2013)

LoL OK, here's what we were using. It's called the Crazy Critter by Primos. The dial on the side of the unit determines how frequently the thing spins and it's seems to control the rpm also but I'm not sure on that part. 

[youtube]BMmUMBK-VVY[/youtube]


----------



## earl60446 (Feb 14, 2013)

Some guy up in Palatine (near chicago) was looking to kill some yotes so he stuck a deer carcass in his backyard (yes, he was in town). His neighbors 9 year old german shepard decided to investigate and he shot it, no yotes yet, but he did get himself a free ride to the police dept while under arrest. Just heard this on the radio today
Never a dull moment in the most corrupt, mis-governed, in debt state.
Tim


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 14, 2013)

shooting prairiae dogs is some fun, love to see those helicopter and back flips when one gets hit. Would love to do it again sometime.


----------



## bigwave (Feb 14, 2013)

TNtroller said:


> shooting prairiae dogs is some fun, love to see those helicopter and back flips when one gets hit. Would love to do it again sometime.


It is even better if the dogs have not been shot at.......they are pretty smart, but if you shoot on a town that has had several generations between hunts it is a blast. My favorite is when you shoot one out of the hole, and his buddy comes out to see what is going on.......we call that a double helicopter........ :mrgreen: There are literally thousands of those pasture destroying rodent's on my family's farm in Kansas.......the farmers spend lots of money trying to rid the property.....they always come back though.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd love to try some long range shooting on something like those prairie dogs. I don't own a small caliber long range gun like most use for that, but if I lived in an area that had them, I'd buy a 204 or similar gun and give it a whirl.


----------



## panFried (Feb 14, 2013)

JMichael said:


> LoL OK, here's what we were using. It's called the Crazy Critter by Primos. The dial on the side of the unit determines how frequently the thing spins and it's seems to control the rpm also but I'm not sure on that part.



Thanks again JMichael! Gonna get one tomorrow as they are on sale for 20 bucks. Ill put it to the test this weekend. I see it got good reviews, but well see.

I think this time ill use this decoy and rabbit call in field but sit on hill side about 100+ yrds away with 243 80-100 gr.


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 15, 2013)

bigwave said:


> TNtroller said:
> 
> 
> > shooting prairiae dogs is some fun, love to see those helicopter and back flips when one gets hit. Would love to do it again sometime.
> ...




Let me know if you need some help with them "dogs" :wink: would love to do that kind of trip again. I even have a .223 varmit rig, ready to travel.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 15, 2013)

My brother and I predator hunt at night. Thought I'd share these nighttime bow kills with you.


----------



## panFried (Feb 15, 2013)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> My brother and I predator hunt at night. Thought I'd share these nighttime bow kills with you.


That's a nice fox! I have a few Greys on my farm. I'd love to score one to mount.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 15, 2013)

panFried said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > My brother and I predator hunt at night. Thought I'd share these nighttime bow kills with you.
> ...



Greys are easy to call at night. Grey fox distress and pup distress brings them charging in.


----------



## panFried (Feb 15, 2013)

Man you all have me all fired up. Packing up and heading out for another try at coyotes. I checked the seasons and MO doesn't have gray/red fox season posted for 2013. I'm definitely going to check that out this year.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 15, 2013)

I wish we could night hunt. As it stands right now, we're only allowed to night hunt for hogs. The only predator we can shoot at night is a bobcat, and that's only when it's been treed by dogs.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 15, 2013)

We are fortunate in VA to be able to hunt at night. A few restrictions. No shining light from a vehicle, light cannot be plugged into the vehicle, furbearers and varmints. We like the FoxPro brand e-calls, which are also legal in VA. Decoys do help.

We call lots of greys, bobcats and coyotes here and there. Two or three years ago I wanted to give a night hunt a go with the bow after seeing a guy shoot a hog at night with one on youtube. First night out and I smoked one. Since then we managed to take 4 greys with the bow at night and one that we did not recover. Countless others with rifle and shotgun.

Night hunting can really get the adrenaline pumping when you're watching those glowing eyes get closer and closer.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 16, 2013)

A couple of guys I know that hunt coyotes together were out hunting one day. They laid up in some tall grass just waiting on something to take the bait when one of them just happens to turn around and look over his shoulder. A coyote was standing about 4 feet behind them. Scared the crap out of them and the coyote, so they always take a shotgun and a rifle with them now. :lol:


----------



## TxTightLiner (Feb 25, 2013)

I hunt yotes mostly at night, but some times during the day too. Wind is the key, play the wind ALWAYS.
This is what usually always works at night.. I use a Redrock tape caller.
First you use a locater call (coyote howling) for about 3-5min straight , if you hear them howl back it's on like donkey kong! Usually!! Wait about 5min This is where I change my game up from time to time when hunting the same spots over and over Use either a woodpecker or cottontail in distress call for 3 or so min straight, then stop and give it a few min then scan the area with a spotlight w/red lense (night hunting) be ready to shoot!! This is usually all it takes for me to bag one. Now if you don't see anything hit the locater again3-5 min but this time start your volume loud and slowley turn it down over the course of the 3-5 min. If you don't get a response back then they are either creeping in or burning out . Wait a few min then try the same distress call you used before this time start loud and work the volume low like you did your second locater sesion. Let it play a couple of min on real low volume this will bring a coyote / fox or bobcat in close. Scan the area with a light and be ready to shoot!! Most of the time you will see their eyes before anything when you do keep the light on em until you can ID the target then Give it to em! If you take to long or take the light off of a predator it will surely disappear, you normally get one chance when your at this point make it count.. If I don't locate a coyote within 20-30 min I usually switch stands, and try again.


----------



## riverrat174 (Jul 30, 2013)

Pan, 

old topic, but I couldn't resist. If there are turkey in the area, use turkey sounds. Ive called coyotes on the river bottoms during and out if turkey season using hen clucks and purrs.


----------



## panFried (Jul 30, 2013)

riverrat174 said:


> Pan,
> 
> old topic, but I couldn't resist. If there are turkey in the area, use turkey sounds. Ive called coyotes on the river bottoms during and out if turkey season using hen clucks and purrs.


Thanks River rat! That makes sense. We don't have many rabbits in woods, but lots of turkeys and fawns. Ill give it a try next time out just to see if I can spot some.


----------

